
Twitter: 1 Billion Items Delivered A Day Is Nice, Google+. We Do 350 Billion. - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/15/twitter-350-billion/
======
freshrap6
I wonder how long it took twitter to get to a billion.

------
dillon
Google+ delivers 1 billion items a day as closed software, it's not even open
to the public yet.

~~~
FaceKicker
Not to mention that Google+ is delivering photos, large blog posts, videos,
link previews, etc. in any given item, whereas Twitter delivers at most 140
characters.

